# Greensboro, NC Gun Show/Aug. 26-27



## js

Just an early heads up for the upcoming Gun Show in Greensboro, NC...August 29-27, 2006

It's being held at theGreensboro Coliseum.


----------



## slohand

And for those who like to plan a little farther in advance, there are shows at the Hickory Metro Center on September 30th - October 1st and again on December 30th - 31st.


----------



## js

btt

just a few more days!!


----------



## slohand

Unless I manage to sell my golf clubs in the next couple of days, I'm not going to have the money to buy a new gun but I still plan to attend. 

It's worth $7 just to see the show.


----------



## js

I plan on going today...


----------



## Shipwreck

woohoo!! :smt071 :smt071 :smt071 :smt071 :smt071


----------

